

Google responds to Microsoft FUD regarding privacy policy - lawdawg
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2012/02/busting-myths-about-our-approach-to.html

======
meepmorp
FUD? No.

This ain't the Halloween documents, and Google ain't Linux at the turn of the
millennium. This is MS trying to take advantage of the (real or perceived)
missteps of the incumbent market leader. This is two very large companies
fighting it out in public.

The term FUD is intended to prompt an emotional response in geeks that
detracts from the conversation; it's unhelpful editorializing. Let's just
deprecate the term entirely and move on with discussing the relative merits of
these two tech giants claims.

Edit:spelling

------
yanw
Why bother though? I mean "fairsearch" and Microsoft? why not just shrug it
off like the obvious propaganda it is, nothing good can come out of
referencing them.

~~~
lawdawg
i agree with not feeding the troll, but its a good opportunity to make other
clear statement regarding the privacy policy and the tools available to
control your data on Google. The latter is really helpful to the consumer so
they understand what is available to them, so the more they say it, the better
(even if it is as a response to a troll).

